# Looking for a chocolate port



## TopsyKrett (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey WMT I am looking for a recipie for a chocolate port. I have a blackberry port that I am getting ready to bottle, so I am going to have a free carboy ready for a new batch. LOL. My wife tried her first glass of chocolate port and she loved it, so now she wants me to make her some now, so if anybody had a good recipie or one that you have tried and wouldn't mind giving up the recipie I would really love it!! If it helps I have both 3 and 5 gallon carboy so either size recipie would be nice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 8, 2009)

This a 3 gallon batch with a little extra for topping up later.


Chocolate Strawberry Port
15 lbs – Fresh Strawberries diced up
7 1/2 lbs – White Table Sugar
3 tsp – Acid Blend
1/2 tsp – Tannin
2 cups – Ghirardelli or Hershey's Cocoa Powder
3 tsp – Yeast Nutrient
1 1/2 tsp – Yeast Energizer
3 Gallons – Water
1/8 tsp – Liquid Pectic Enzyme
1/8 tsp – K-Meta
These are extra ingredients for after wine is stable.
8 ounces – Liquid Chocolate Extract
3– Frozen Strawberry Daiquiri Mix
2 lbs – White Table Sugar added to 1 Cup Boiling Water
14 ounces – Monin Strawberry Syrup
1 Pint – E&J Brandy
Pour 1 gallon of warm water in 5 gallon primary bucket or bigger. Add K-meta, Tannin, Yeast Energizer, Yeast Nutrient, and Ascorbic Acid and stir well. Put all fruit in fermenting bag and squeeze over primary to extract most of juices and then put bag in primary. Pour the 1 gallon of boiling water with all dissolved sugar over fruit. Add another 3/4 gallon of cool water in. Take 4 cups of water and the 2 cups of Cocoa powder and mix in blender on low speed and then add this to primary and stir well. You should have a SG of around 1.110 give or take a little, if more then add a little more water, if less then add a little more dissolved sugar in small amount of water as sugars from fruit can vary a little. Let sit for 12 hours with lid loose or with a cloth covering bucket with elastic band or string tied around so as that not to sag in must. After those 12 hours add your Pectic Enzyme and wait another 12 hours while also adjusting your must temp to around 75 degrees. After those twelve hours, pitch your yeast either by sprinkling yeast, dehydrating yeast per instructions on back of yeast Sachet, or by making a yeast starter a few hours prior to the 12 hour mark. At this point either leave primary lid off with the cloth again, place lid on loose or snap the lid shut with airlock. Punch down cap twice daily to get all fruit under the liquid level. When SG reaches 1.015, rack to 6 gallon carboy and let finish fermenting with bung and airlock attached. When wine is done fermenting, (check a few days in a row to make sure SG does not change and SG should be around .998 or less), you can stabilize your wine now with 1/8 tsp of K-Meta powder and 1 1/2 tsp of Potassium Sorbate. At this Point I took all extra ingredients listed above and stirred it all in well and then add the wine to it and stir that in and add fining agent the transfer back to glass at which point you will have approximately 3 1/2 gallons. When cleared, rack off lees and bottle or bulk age with another 1/4 tsp of k-meta


----------



## TopsyKrett (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe. Looks good, will definently try this one out soon.


----------



## wines just fine (Jun 18, 2009)

This recipe sounds great. Have you tried it with blackberries? 

Think it would be OK just to substitute the blackberries for strawberries?


----------

